# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  SOS εξαφάνιση παπαγάλου

## Assimakis

Χθες (5/11/2012) κατα της 17:00 η ωρα το παπαγαλακι μου Budgie το εσκασε.
Εψαξα αλλα τιποτα....
Ειναι ημερο με τους ανθρωπους , εχει γαλαζιο χρωμα και μενω στο Κιλκις.
Σας παρακαλω ενημερωστε με αν το βρειτε εχω στεναχωρηθει πολυ :'(
Σας παρακαλω βαλτε το θεμα στα SOS γιατι δεν ξερω πως να το κανω.
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## geog87

στο βγαλε φωτο και κολλησε παντου στη γυρω γειτονιες!!!πηγαινε και στα κοντινα πετ σοπ και βαλε!!!επισης βγαλε το κλουβι με τροφι και νερο στο μπαλκονι!!!ειχες καποιο αλλο budgie μαζι η αλλο πουλακι???αν ναι βαλτο μπας και ακουσει τις φωνες και γυρισει!!καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## Ρία

νομίζω ότι ο γιώργος με κάλυψε! κ βγές έξω μήπως το ακούς! κάνε κ καμία γύρα στη γειτονιά! κ καλή επιτυχία. κράτα μας ενήμερους!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Το μπατζι σου χαθηκε ??? Πως??

----------


## Assimakis

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες. 
Αυτο με το κλουβι το το εχω κανει.
Δεν εχω αλλο budgie.
Οσο για αυτο αν εψαξα στην γειτονια δυο ωρες ημουν κατω , αλλα φοβαμαι οτι το πηραν ελπιζω να το φροντιζουν καλα 
Εδω κοντα εχει ενα πετ σοπ αλλα θα παω αυριο διοτι ειναι κλειστο τωρα.
Ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη , και βεβαια θα σας κραταω ενημερους.

----------


## Assimakis

Γιωργο τρομαξε απο την απλωστρα και εφυγε ....

----------


## Giwrgos13

Λοιπαμαι...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πως εγινε ειχες ανοιχτο το κλουβι ?? Μπαλκονοπορτα ανοιχτη ειχες??

----------


## Assimakis

Τιποτα απο τα δυο ηταν εξω στο μπαλκονι (δεν φευγει) αλλα σου λεω φοβηθηκε

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δεν ειχες βαλει λουκετο στο κλουβι??

----------


## Assimakis

Ηταν εκτος κλουβιου

----------


## Giwrgos13

Εκτος κλουβιου εξω στο μπαλκονι?? Αν καταλαβα σωστα

----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαι!!!! να γυρισει Ασημακη κανε και μια δηλωση στο http://www.parrotalert.com/.

----------


## Assimakis

Ναι καλα καταλαβες
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δεν θα το εκανα αυτο..

----------


## Assimakis

Αν δεν σε εμπιστευεται ο παπαγαλος σου φυσικα και δεν θα το κανεις

----------


## Assimakis

πφ δεν μπορω να το δηλωσω...  :sad:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ασημάκη θα έχω και εγώ τον νου μου ,μου το έστειλε και ο Δημήτρης ... θα βρεθεί φιλαράκι. :Confused0007:

----------


## Assimakis

Σε ευχαριστω. 
Το ελπιζω.

----------


## Ρία

Ασημάκη! Το έχεις ακούσει καθόλου?

----------


## Assimakis

Οχι τιποτα , νομιζω οτι το εχουν παρει  :sad:

----------


## Ρία

Ασ το πήρε τουλάχιστον κάποιος που θα το αγαπάει...

----------


## Assimakis

Αν το εχει παρη καποιος μακαρι να το φροντιζει και να μην του λειπει τιποτα :'( Οταν βλεπω το κλουβι του και δεν ειναι μεσα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ :'(

----------


## Assimakis

Κανενα νεο εως τωρα....  :sad:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε εγώ ρώτησα κάνα δυο άτομα και ένα πετ αλλά τίποτα ,τους είπα να έχουν τον νου τους ... πάντως δεν νομίζω να έχει πάθει κάτι κακό λόγω του "καλού" καιρού κάποιος θα το βρει ...   ::

----------


## Assimakis

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Νομιζω οτι θα το εχουν βρει τωρα αλλα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ....

----------


## Assimakis

Θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας μερικες απο τις πρωτες φωτογραφιες του!
Αυτη δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη γιατι ειναι απο το nintendo και δεν μπορουσα να την παρω και την εβγαλα φωτο απο το κινητο μου..
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...02160600_n.jpg
Αυτη ειναι πιο καλη και διπλα του ειναι και το αδερφακι του αλλα πεθανε την 3η μερα γιατι δεν ηταν καλα (δεν τα ειχα πηρα απο pet shop)
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...21528943_n.jpg

----------


## geog87

> Θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας μερικες απο τις πρωτες φωτογραφιες του!
> Αυτη δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη γιατι ειναι απο το nintendo και δεν μπορουσα να την παρω και την εβγαλα φωτο απο το κινητο μου..
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...02160600_n.jpg
> Αυτη ειναι πιο καλη και διπλα του ειναι και το αδερφακι του αλλα πεθανε την 3η μερα γιατι δεν ηταν καλα (δεν τα πηρα απο pet shop)
> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...21528943_n.jpg


δεν καταλαβα τιποτα...πηρες αλλα πουλια???το βρηκες???εξηγησε...

----------


## Assimakis

Οχι δυστυχως.... ειναι η πρωτες του φωτο

----------


## geog87

ακομα τον ψαχνεις ε?

----------


## Assimakis

Ναι :[

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ασημάκη όταν μπεις στείλε μου ένα μήνυμα έχω κάτι να σου πω....

----------


## panos70

Φιλε μακαρι να το βρεις

----------


## Assimakis

Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για την υποστηριξει!Το παπαγαλακι μου εχει βρεθει αυτο ειναι το νεο μου θεμα δηλαδη που ειχε τα παντα για το πως και τι.http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...711#post514711 Αυτο το θεμα (SOS εξαφάνιση παπαγάλου) θελω να κλειση ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

